# ShooterRicks Smoke-N-Butts for 45



## shooterrick (Sep 12, 2009)

I was asked to cook PP and brisket with beans for 45 this weekend.  The customer wanted if possible for me to cook on site as they thought it would add another deminsion to their party.  I agreed with the understanding that inclimate weather threat would mean I could pre cook and deliver hot with a tent setup and serving tables for smorgasborg style.

Well It is storming now and good threat for tomorrow so we fell back to plan B with the customers approval and understanding.  I just injected 2 large butts and 2 briskets and have all rubbed down in the fridge.  Been taking pics this time so hopefully when the rub comes we keep the pics coming.  Will let all see tomorrow or sunday.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 12, 2009)

Good luck!  I'm looking forward to the qview.


----------



## alx (Sep 12, 2009)

Good Luck.We are catering for 60 sept.28th .


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 12, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 12, 2009)

good luck with your cook Rick, I"ll be looking forward to your Q-view as always.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 12, 2009)

Good Luck there Rick I hope the weather will let up for you. But I will be keeping an eye on this one cause I too have a large smoke coming up in October for about 75-80 people and I have never smoked that much. See ya soon.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 12, 2009)

Good Luck Rick, Sounds like you are going to be busier than a one armed paper hanger...


----------

